# Hilfe bei Umwandlung von jpg in Vektor



## MSinistar (21. Juli 2005)

HI!

Wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist das angehängte Logo (jpg) in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln? Wenn ja, ist es möglich, dass jemand es mal versucht, da ich absolut keine Ahnung von Vektoren habe. Ich habe mir wohl schon einige Foren angeschaut, aber ich habe irgendwie nicht die notwendigen Kenntnisse bzw. Programme um die Grafik umzuwandeln.

Ich weiß, das ist jetzt etwas unverschämt, aber ich wäre wirklich froh wenn es klappen würde!
 :-( 
Schon mal vielen Dank und viele Grüße.


----------



## möp (21. Juli 2005)

es lebe das selber machen.

Im Photoshop kannst du die bereiche Maskieren und die Pfade als EPS ausgeben.

Im Freehand gibts ne recht einfache Nachzeichnefuntion.

mfg
möp


----------



## möp (21. Juli 2005)

hab dir eine Rohfassung gemacht - die Feinarbeit musst du selbst machen.


----------



## MSinistar (22. Juli 2005)

Hey,

vielen,vielen Dank! Damit kann ich was anfangen, denke ich!   

Bis denne!


----------

